# Do I need a seatpost clamp?



## gdog (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a 2007 model Orca. It did not come with a seatpost clamp. I have looked at several photos; none have the clamp. I guess I was just trying to figure out the logic behind whether one is necessary or not. And if they were sometimes used as insurance for preventing slipping. Anyway, the one with the Orbea logo looks good if I can justify having one without showing my complete lack of understanding of the purpose for one. 

thanks


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

2007 is the new design, seatpost clamp is already included, it's just not your standard style clamp.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

gdog said:


> I have a 2007 model Orca. It did not come with a seatpost clamp. I have looked at several photos; none have the clamp.


ALL Orca's come with a beautiful polished (or black on the '09's) integrated seat post clamp.


----------



## gdog (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks, i appreciate your help.


----------

